# Partner Visa Wait Time & Resources



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to Australia Forum.  We get a lot of people here who either are thinking of applying for or have already applied for a *Partner Visa or Prospective Marriage (Fiancee) visa*. If you're one of those people, you probably have a question this forum has covered a time or two, so to point you in the right direction I'm going to link to some very helpful threads below.

The below links are going to be split into two sections - one for people who haven't applied yet, and one for people who have. If you've already applied, you can just skip down to the second section to find resources relevant to you.

*If you haven't applied yet:*

*Q: Which Partner Visa Is Right for Me?*

_A: This thread will help you determine the best partner visa for you: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/20733-partner-visa-should-i-apply.html_

*Q: I'm applying from outside Australia for a Partner Visa 309/100 or a Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) 300. What documents are required? Do I provide my medicals and my police check when I submit my application, or later? How long will it take to process? Which documents do I need to get translated?*

_A: Requirements vary from embassy to embassy. The first stop for you should be your embassy's own web page. Go here to find the closest one to you. Do keep in mind that not all embassies provide partner visa services. They should have information on partner visas on their website if they do. Once you've thoroughly reviewed your embassy's website, scroll to the bottom of this post to find a list of threads on this forum for specific embassies, so you can talk to other people who have applied through the same embassy and may be able to give you an idea of how long applications are taking there. For longer threads, it may be advisable to start reading towards the end of the thread so you get the most recent information._

*Q: I'm applying for an 820 (Onshore Partner Visa). Where can I talk to other folks also waiting on one?*

_A: If you applied online, try here. If you applied either online OR by paper, try this thread. _

*Q: Should I Apply Online or by Paper? *

_A: This thread should help you decide: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-online-application-vs-paper-application.html_

*Q: What's the online application process like? What should I keep in mind when I'm going through the process?*

_A: Here's a nice overview for you. _

*Q: I've read the overview in the link in the question above. Are there other tips and tricks for handling my online application?*

_A: Right here! http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...partner-visa-820-801-online-applications.html_ Keep in mind some of the tips from early in the thread may no longer apply - for example, formerly there was no restriction on the number of files you could attach, but there now is.

*Q: I'm applying by paper. What's the best way to present my application?*

_A: Again, check with your embassy if you're applying from offshore - each embassy has their own requirements. Once you've done that, you can read this thread for more ideas:

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/7166-partner-visa-best-way-present-application.html_

*Q: I'm not sure I have enough evidence. What are some other good ideas of places to look to find evidence of my relationship, our joint finances, living together, etc.?*

_A: Try this thread:http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2997-very-unofficial-defacto-visa-tips.html and virtually any of Star Hunter's posts - she is the expert at finding more evidence! Here's one of her best, and another, and another. (Star, if you see this and you think another previous post of yours is more inclusive, feel free to link me and I'll change these out!) _

*If you have already applied:*

*Q: What sort of questions could be asked in the interview?*

_A: Keep in mind not all offshore embassies interview, and not all onshore applicants will be interviewed, either. A lot depends on whether the country you are from is considered high-risk. If you are going to be interviewed, you can get an idea of the questions asked in this thread._

*Q: I applied for an 820 two years ago, and the time is nearing for my reassessment for my permanent (PR) 801 visa. Where can I talk to other folks who are waiting on the same thing?*

_A: Try this thread._

*Most Recent Threads for Specific Embassies:*
Washington, D.C. (and this one, too.)
London
Philippines
Cairo
Berlin
Vienna
Santiago
Kenya (See also this thread). 
Madrid
Sri Lanka
Pakistan
Bangladesh
New Delhi

If you don't see your partner visa embassy listed above, it's possible there aren't enough people applying for there to be recent threads on it. Do a search on the forum using the search feature above to try to find one, or start a new one, if you like. You can message one of the moderators to request the link be added to this thread.

[This thread is still under major construction. It's too time consuming for me to finish all at once. If you have comments, suggestions for additional frequently asked questions, suggestions for other threads to be added, or specific embassy threads to be added to the list, please post here. Thanks!]


----------

